# 10 week old budgie



## BASEL (Oct 15, 2021)

Our now 10 week old budgie wants to come out of cage.
We adopted him at 8 weeks.
He was terrified
I have been hand feeding him.
As, he was so scared of the hand.
He is doing quit well. what a clown.
He is now attempting to climb up my arm.
Help, is it safe to have him out yet.
Or should i wait a bit longer.
Thank you


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*He can come out of the cage now.
Make sure you have him in a bird safe room and under supervision the entire time he is having out-of-cage time.*


----------



## BASEL (Oct 15, 2021)

OK,
thank you.
would it be alright to wheel his cage into a smaller room.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Yes, absolutely.
Do it slowly and talk to him calmly and reassuringly as you do so.
Cover any windows and mirrors in the room.
Is he fully flighted now?
Be aware he may fly into the walls initially until he gets used to the rooms dimensions.*


----------



## BASEL (Oct 15, 2021)

His wings are clipped


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*OK. Then walk him around the room several times so he gets used to the dimensions now.
When he molts, make sure you do not clip his flight feathers after that. Budgies are much healthier and happier when they are fully flighted.
When they are clipped, they are submissive only because they have no choice in the matter which isn't fair to the bird.
Taming is about a budgie learning to trust you.
Bonding is about allowing the budgie to CHOOSE to be with you.*


----------



## BASEL (Oct 15, 2021)

Thank you so much.
We only what to do the right way.
and have a healthy happy budgie
thank you again


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*You are most welcome! 💜💜*


----------

